# Slayer(Gulty Gear) vs. Valkenhayn (BlazBlue)



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Slayer



vs.

Valkenhayn



Who would win in a fight?

And, if the fight is pointless, do they just sit down with Rachael Alucard and have a Kickass Tea Party?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

If by pointless, you mean brutally one-sided, then yes.  They have some tea.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Slayer stole the most badass butler ever from Rachael after the fight.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2011)

What a difficult battle.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 10, 2011)

Slayer could Solo BB.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Slayer stole the most badass butler ever from Rachael after the fight.



Slayer has Sharon.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 10, 2011)

Sharons good at taking abuse.




Slayers not the gentleman he claims to be at home


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 10, 2011)

You should have done Rachel vs Slayer instead, at least she can do something that he would consider enough to be his opponent


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

No, she can't.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 10, 2011)

Hazama is possibly the only one that can hang with GG but top tiers would destroy him..

Slayer is one of if not the strongest character in GG. He would easily take this but since Valkenhayn is is very strong he would let him win.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Hazama is possibly the only one that can hang with GG but top tiers would destroy him..
> 
> Slayer is one of if not the strongest character in GG. He would easily take this but since Valkenhayn is is very strong he would let him win.



Hazama isn't the strongest BB character so I don't know why you act like he's the only one who could hang in GG.

But as said before, Slayer would brutalize but prefers to have tea with usch a fine gent as Valkenhayn.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No, she can't.



Are you sure? Last I checked she posses something that looks like a defensive barrier capable of deflecting what appears to be a mountain buster laser.

I could be wrong though


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

You're right, but Slayer would punch right through it like the boss he is.

You know, being leaps and bounds above someone who can disintegrate Japan's landmass and all.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 10, 2011)

he punches through it in a gentlemanly manner


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Like so:


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2011)

These 2 can't fight each other. Fuck this thread.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

^ They are both Arc System Games, and Guilty Gear vs. BlazBlue was recently being considered by them.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Way to miss the point.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Besides, they could be Alternate Universe versions of each other anyway, as they take place in a similar time period (Mid to late 2100's) and Ars Magus and Gears are a mixture of Science and Technology.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Please, shut up.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry, Is what I'm saying too factual and obvious? Fine, suit yourself, Mr. failure of a troll attempt.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

I want both these games


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

They are both very good. I'm sure you would like them.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 10, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Besides, they could be Alternate Universe versions of each other anyway, as they take place in a similar time period (Mid to late 2100's) and Ars Magus and Gears are a mixture of Science and Technology.





DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, Is what I'm saying too factual and obvious? Fine, suit yourself, Mr. failure of a troll attempt.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Ahh, But it is true, and quite blatantly obvious.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Seriously, put a lid on it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> They are both very good. I'm sure you would like them.



Niitsuma says if I buy fighting games that aren't made by capcom he'll beat me agian.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Then kick his ass back.

^^ Oh. Is something the matter? Can I help?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

You can help by shutting up.

No-one cares for stupid alternate universe theories.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Ahh, But whats wrong with saying what I think? 

This isn't a Dictatorship, its an Internet forum.

Now, If you excuse me, I have some Inuyasha and Sasuke bashing to do.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

That's a much better way to spend one's time: mocking the lack of quality.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Of course, Such a wonderful gentleman you are.


I might as well have Dudley, Slayer and Valkenhayn do the honors.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow. What happened here?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

My set changed, for one.

That's... really about all that matters.  To me, anyway.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, just letting someone blow off some steam, the usual.


Besides, why would Valkenhayn and slayer fight anyhow, when they, Rachael and Slayers Ho can just sit down and have some good tea time?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2011)

One punches Sasuke in the face.

The other punches Ichigo in the face.

They then drink some tea.

We all win.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

The HST gets punched in the face.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> One punches Sasuke in the face.
> 
> The other punches Ichigo in the face.
> 
> ...



You, sir, have an awesome set
Grit is awesome.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

And Rachael punches Hinata in the face, while Slayers Ho punches out Aizen.


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2011)

ITT.......Well shit nothing really worth noting.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> My set changed, for one.
> 
> That's... really about all that matters.  To me, anyway.




Good set.


Again, fuck this thread.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 10, 2011)

Blade said:


> Wow. What happened here?



Go ahead and guess


----------

